# Can you recommend a good 40 inch tv



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I want a TV that is under 43 inches. I don't need 3d or smart TV. I was thinking about the Samsung 40 UN40EH6000FXZA. Is there any other brands or models you think might be better ?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Jim, I like your choice, but you can upgrade to a 46" if you like and even move up to Samsung's flagship ES series. I love Samsung's UN46ES6100, which sells for just under $900.

You get a larger panel, the better ES series picture quality, slimmer bezel and thinner depth. The overall width is just under 42".

If the room has low ambient light or if most viewing is at night you should consider a plasma display. My favorite 42" PDP is LG's 42PA4500 that costs under $500 and delivers a better picture quality when viewed in low ambient light. Plus you get perfect off axes viewing (LCD/LED image quality degrades off axes) and better motion resolution all for almost 1/2 the price of LCD/LED TVs.

Hope this helps. Happy shopping!

-Robert


----------

